# lab view



## mirscho (7. Mai 2002)

hat schon mal einer mit dieser sprache programmiert?? wenn ja...dann kann er mir ja mal ein evtuelles Bsp Prog schicken ( spliner@web.de )

mir jedenfalls machts spass...ist zwar für anlagen in der industrie gedacht, aber eine taschenrechner z.B. hab ich selbst in VB noch nie so schnell programmiert...

um die software ma zu holen nehmt den link: http://digital.ni.com/demo.nsf/webs...786256AC60070926C?OpenDocument&node=157200_US

( ist evalutions version-reicht zum experimentieren aus )


----------



## goela (21. Mai 2002)

Ich habe einige Zeit (ca. 4Jahre) mit Lab Windows CVI gearbeitet! Lab View hatten wir damals in der Firma angeschafft!
Brauchbar sind beide Programme für den "Laborbetrieb".
Grössere Projekte sind aber nicht ratsam, da viel zu träge und auch sonst keine gute strukturierte Programmierung möglich ist.


----------

